# el passeig



## loquer

Hello. I just started learning Catalan and I am not quite sure about the pronunciation of the word "passeig". Can anyone help me ?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Bon vespre, Ioquer!

In continental català oriental it would be, according to the EC Diccionari ortogràfic i de pronúncia [pэsέt∫]

Wait for somebody else's OK, though


----------



## Cecilio

In Valencia we would say it very similarly: [pasέt∫].


----------



## loquer

Moltes gràcies a vosaltres.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

loquer said:


> Moltes gràcies a vosaltres.


 
If you don't mind, let me just point out that you should just have written "moltes gràcies". 

"Moltes gràcies a vosaltres" would have made sense if we, for whathever reason, would have thanked you in the first place.

I hope that you don't mind this little explanation of practical Catalan!

Best wishes. Salutacions .


----------



## ernest_

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Bon vespre, Ioquer!
> 
> In continental català oriental it would be, according to the EC Diccionari ortogràfic i de pronúncia [pэsέt∫]



Let me add that this symbol э that Fräulein Traductura has written represents an unstressed central vowel, very similar to the last vowel in "danke", I think. It is usually written as /ə/ in the IPA.


----------



## Cracker Jack

loquer said:


> Hello. I just started learning Catalan and I am not quite sure about the pronunciation of the word "passeig". Can anyone help me ?


 
Since you are German, imagine it as though the spelling were PASSETSCH and your pronunciation is genuinely Catalan.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ernest_ said:


> It is usually written as */ə/* in the IPA.


 
Ernest,

digues-me beneita, però no vaig saber trobar el simbolet en la funció de símbols del programa


----------

